# Makeup academy



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok, so I am trying to find a place that runs Makeup courses....either in the evenings or preferably on the weekend. I live in Mirdif and I am off Fri/Sat. If anyone knows of a place thats not too pricey or even an individual who does professional makeup and organises workshops.... fill me in 

Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

I know an international make up artist for chevenchy his name is Joseph Dosh very nice guy but traveling all the time I will check if he could recommend something for you

Can you pm me your contact so we find out how to organize this 

Thx


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

My wife is in on this action, she did a couple short courses back home. Sign me up for any updates!


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

Sounds like fun! I'd like to get in on it too if it comes together!


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok I did some research, pretty poor results! Seems like the only real academy is the Makeupforever one. I can imagine it is quite expensive but I am goin to call them tomorrow anyway. Found another website called Esmod or something.... Tuition is.....aed 10000! Ummmm unfortunately I don't have that kinda money lying around.... Will keep u all posted after I speak to the MUF peeps


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok the MUF academy has closed down, might open in Dubai mall sometime soon.....


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

That's a pity, thanks for looking into it for us.
10k dhs is alot, but what do you get for your money? Perhaps there's value behind it?


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

Probably.... But my mortgage with the CBA is holding up all my spare change! Lol!

I will be moving nxt week, might have a makeup party


----------



## LG21 (Jul 7, 2011)

I want to take some courses too! Please post any more info....


----------

